# Torque specs



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I poked around the Felt website a bit but couldn't find any torque specs for seat clamps, stems, bottle cages etc ideally for a Z2. Do these exist and if so, where?


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

*Carbon torque specs*

There are a few torque specs on the Felt website at http://feltbicycles.com/Resources/Manuals/FELT_CARBON_CARE_GUIDE(2).pdf .

Much more complete is the table of torque specs on the Shimano website at http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...s-0029-downloadFile.html/02) Torque Specs.pdf

Also at Shimano there are many tech tips at Tech Tips


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

excellent, just what I was looking for.

thanks


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Its usually 5nm but can vary to 6nm-8nm. A lot of the time it'll say on the actual part.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

*Felt vs. Shimano torque specs*

The Shimano table I cited above does not indicate if it is for carbon or for alloy. The Felt info is specifically for carbon. With the exception of the seat post clamp, the Shimano table is close to the components discussed on the Felt page. However, on the Shimano page the torque for the seat post clamp is 20-30 Nm, while the Felt page says 7 to 8.4 Nm -- big difference! Obviously, the Felt specs are the ones to follow if dealing with Felt carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Staticfr33 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Was wondering what to torque everything to when I was replacing components.


----------

